# Controladora PaP



## tanker (Nov 13, 2009)

Buenas, he adquirido una controladora PaP alimentada con 12V y quisiera saber si se le puede conectar unos motores PaP de 2.8V a su salida, son Unipolares osea de 6 hilos.
la duda que tengo, es que la salida de la controladora es de 4 pins por eje, correspondientes a sus respectivas conexiones de un Motor Bipolar, hasta aqui no hay problema, pero el caso es que cuando yo activo los bit de salida de 1 o 2 o todos los bits de salida de la controladora, en estos 4 pins no hay tension activa, por lo que sì yo conectaria un motor "Bipolar" a sus respectibas salidas, ¿de que tension lo haria?, se que los motores Unipolares se alimentan de la toma Intermedia de sus bobinados, y que la alimentacion se pone externa, pero la pregunta es, si yo alimento a estos motores externamente con sus 2,8V, ¿habria algun problema o alguna sobre tension?, o funcionaria...y si los motores fueran bipolares, ¿de donde sacarian tension?   o como se podria regular la tension de estos.
la controladora es esta:New 5 Axis Driver Board TA8435H for CNC Stepper Motor
http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120485508318&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2009)

Si la placa es para motores unipolares, normalmente , la alimentación de motor se toma directo desde la fuente de alimentación y la placa, tipo colector abierto, pone a tierra el bobinado correspondiente, por lo que si NO tienes instalado el motor, NO tienes tensión en los 4 pines de salida de la placa.

Si la placa es para motores bipolares, la placa misma te entrega la tensión para el bobinado mediante un puente H.

Cuando compraste la placa, ¿ Vino algún manual o algo de información ?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 13, 2009)

Pienso mas o menos igual que fogonazo....
si la targeta es para motores bipolares dificilmente podras conectar los unipolares...
verifica el manual o postealo....
saludos....


----------



## radni (Nov 13, 2009)

Disiento con lubeck, justamente es a la inversa, con un driver unipolar no podes exitar un bipolar pero si a la inversa dejando el punto medio del bobinado al aire


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2009)

radni dijo:


> Disiento con lubeck, justamente es a la inversa, con un driver unipolar no podes exitar un bipolar pero si a la inversa dejando el punto medio del bobinado al aire


Esto es válido para este caso, porque el motor es de 6 terminales, pero no es general.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 13, 2009)

Honestamente, desconocia que se pudiera hacer, investigare mas al respecto....
Gracias...
Saludos...


----------



## radni (Nov 13, 2009)

Don Fogonazo siempre los motores unipolares tienen o generan un punto medio y un motor bipolar (con dos bobinados se puede) se puede exitar como un unipolar uniendo adecuadamente los extremos de los bobinados.
Saludos radni


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2009)

radni dijo:


> Don Fogonazo siempre los motores unipolares t*ienen o generan un punto medio* y un motor bipolar (con dos bobinados se puede) se puede exitar como un unipolar uniendo adecuadamente los extremos de los bobinados.
> Saludos radni


No siempre, los motores de 4 terminales NO.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Esto es válido para este caso, porque el motor es de *6* terminales, pero *NO* es general.


Me estoy refiriendo al caso contrario, manejar un unipolar con una placa para bipolar.
Y la salvedad a esto son los motores de que solo tienen *5* terminales, salvo que desarmes el motor y busques los bobinados individuales.


----------



## tanker (Nov 13, 2009)

la controladora es esta:
New 5 Axis Driver Board TA8435H for CNC Stepper Motor
http://www.savebase.com/infobase/downloads/TA8435H/5axis_driver.pdf

en las conexiones de la placa, se vè por ejemplo +ZA -ZA , +ZB -ZB tipicas para la conexion de un motor bipolar, pero en la parte derecha de la placa, viene un terminal, que proporciona los 12V, quizas, para alimentar los motores unipolares, a 12V, pero a pesar de todo sigo teniendo dudas, puesto que si realmente quisiera conectar un bipolar, èste se tendria que alimentar de sus respectivos 4pins, puesto que no hay mas conexiones hacia el motor. osea si quisiera conectar el bipolar ¿se tendria que hacer forzosamente a 12v? bueno , la idea mia era conectar el Unipolar a 2.8V, aunque os hable del bipolar.....
gracias por toda la dedicacion.


----------

